# Crazy_enough to do an M1T cycle....



## crazy_enough (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, this is it...My 4 week (28 days)m1t cycle is done and over with!
I am pleased with the results and thought of sharing them with you guyz!

I started at 5 mg on Feb 4th, for 10 days.
moved up to 10 mg for 13 days
upped to 15 mg for the last 5 days

My diet consisted of about 2800-3000 super clean cals(maintenance is 2400) in a 40-40-20 breakdown and I allowed cheat meals twice/week.
Experienced lower back cramping in the first and third weeks, upping h2o intake took care of that(about 2.5 gallons daily), BP also went a little high within the first 5-7 days, hawthorn did wonders; it was at 114/73 yesterday!
Also had minimal clitoral growth, mostly in the first 10 days, then it stabilized...I say minimal as my spouse wouldnt have even noticed had I not mentionned it! Libido was sky high the whole time!! Nice perk! I didnt deal with any unusual hair growth, I just found that hair grew a tad faster.
Im quite acne prone, yet nothing was out of the ordinary.

I gained a total of 18 pounds, lost 2 inches from waist and 1.5 from hips.
gained a little over 1/2 on arms, 1/4 inch of forearms, 3 inches on shoulders, 1/2 on calves almost 1 on thighs.

I attained my bench goal of 250 for reps on 02-13 and all loads went up by approx. 20%

So, I guess thats it....Now Im keeping cals high for about 2 weeks and taking care of my liver before I hit a rigid cut until my cosmetic surgery(excess skin) in June. I had postponed my hydrostatic bf test until the end of my cycle, should ahve that done next week, hoping to reach lower 10's and perhaps single digits by the summer. I will be doing minimal cardio until simple tweaking of my diet stops fat loss,(trying to keep all new lbm!!) then Ill incorporate HIIT. Going from heavy loads for 3 sets of 8 reps to a 12-10-8-6-10 scheme for lifting.

Sorry about pic quality as my good cam is ion the shop following a parental excitement accident at my son's gymnastics class!!!lol


----------



## Du (Mar 4, 2005)

Bout damn time you started a journal.


Looks like you did well with the M1T. Did you stack anything with it?

Do you mean 2.5 gallons of water? 20.5g per day seems a bit excessive.


----------



## APG (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey crazyenough well done you should be really proud of yourself  Do you feel upping your dose to 15mg from 10mg enhanced your gains?  If you were to do another cycle would you change anything ie routine, diet etc?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice Progress Crazy   Don't forget your liver protection


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2005)

Amazing Crazy. Fascinating i was curious about the effects of this stuff on women...  some of the side effects sound nice,  libido and hair growth...  That you work so hard towards your goals is inspiring.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2005)

Curious to see what kind of rebound effects you get.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you very much guyz! I really had a blast throughout this cycle(only M1T btw, not stacked), and this board and fitchics is where I learned and read...and read some more and got to share along the way! Kept/keeps me motivated.

 My recovery time was incredible, pumps were something I had never experienced to that extent! I am reducing my w/o's from 6/week to 4!
My appetite wasnt always great tho and I sometimes had trouble shoving all that food down my throat, especially after "re learning" to eat smaller portions when I lost alotta weight. But I like to cook and am very thankful to the inventors of cottage cheese and canned tuna!

I feel that most of my gains happenned in the first week and in the second half of the third week+last 5 days. So increasing to 15mg did have a nice effect on me. I also rejoined a gym for the last two weeks...It rejoyced my motivation(big scary dudes motivate me!lol), and I had acces to more appropriate equipment.


----------



## APG (Mar 4, 2005)

What's your PCT, since you are female are there any other factors you have had to take into account?


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Mar 4, 2005)

You BITCH


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 4, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> You BITCH


I love u too buddy!!! lolol


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, took my last does of m1t on March 3 rd, and 72 hours later, I havent lost weight yet! Im not sure if Im happy or not.  I mean, Im still getting proper nutrition in me, but I had cake tonite (while watching the Arnold on ppv!!), but I mean 500 cals/slice cake!! its my wife's best concuction but oh man its cal heavy! 

So, as Ive seen most piss off water weight within about 4-5 days post cycle, I wonder....I think I need to sleep!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 8, 2005)

I finished my cycle 5 days ago, been keeping the cals up, lost 2 pounds and thats it! Im stuffing my face with approx 3k clean cals for another week, then Imma start slowly reducing to CUT!!


Had my hydrostatic bf test done yesterday....16.6%...Which is not bad after months of bulking. It also fits right into my goals, as I was hoping to bulk with minimal bf gain, in order to lean down to about 170 for june. I started at 175 before my cycle, add 18 # to that from my cycle, and I finished at a whopping 193(currently 191!!)!!! Wow this is heavy!!! My bf suggests that about 30 pounds is fat, so droping about 20 of that while holding on to as much lbm as possible should have me in the best shape of my life for the summer! The last time I weighed almost 200 #, my bf was 32 %!lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow...Nice gains. Perfect example of how the scale is 'only' a number.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 8, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Wow...Nice gains. Perfect example of how the scale is 'only' a number.


Thanx Jill!

Its only a number, but I must admit its a big scary one!!! I dont "feel" that heavy per say, but I know I am and its kinda tough...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome Gains Crazy!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanx Archangel! Im a (big!) happy camper!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Thanx Archangel! Im a (big!) happy camper!


  Lookin GOOD Too, I must add


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

How's your strength holding up?  Congrats on the 250 bench btw, awesome shit!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2005)

Whats up...didnt realize you had a journal...bout time!!!

Damn your doing awsome!!!  Your blowin those numbers away!! 250 bench is sick.  Can't wait till I can get back to the weights!!  Give ya some competition.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2005)

Damn I'm jealous.  193 pounds!  Thats great.


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like youre doin just fine, crazy.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How's your strength holding up? Congrats on the 250 bench btw, awesome shit!


TY JD! I was expecting my strenght to go down, but so far (Ive kept the same low volume, fairly high load training) everything is the same, and I have even been able to go up a little on things like tri pushdowns, tbar rows etc this week! No complaints! Im just not attempting anymore big bench maxes...not for a while.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Whats up...didnt realize you had a journal...bout time!!!
> 
> Damn your doing awsome!!! Your blowin those numbers away!! 250 bench is sick. Can't wait till I can get back to the weights!! Give ya some competition.


Hey you! ya well, I decided to post my results in a journal that will soon become my daily diet whoring thread for my cut!

It kinda sux that I reached that goal on cycle, now that I think about it!
How much longer before u can lift again?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanx to everyone for your support...I mean, not too often do you hear guyz telling a female that its kewl or awesome that she weighs almost 200 lbs!!lol Even Im having a difficult time hoping on the scale and seeing the digits..I have issues, must need therapy coz it scares me! I feel amazing, think I look good (no better than after a nice cut but still) until I step on that darn thing..its like it modifies my self image instantly!! Ill get past it, theres no way that a little piece of metal like that will keep ruling my life!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Thanx to everyone for your support...I mean, not too often do you hear guyz telling a female that its kewl or awesome that she weighs almost 200 lbs!!lol Even Im having a difficult time hoping on the scale and seeing the digits..I have issues, must need therapy coz it scares me! I feel amazing, think I look good (no better than after a nice cut but still) until I step on that darn thing..its like it modifies my self image instantly!! Ill get past it, theres no way that a little piece of metal like that will keep ruling my life!!


Thats all in the past...its good weight now.  When you get on the cale its not the old you anymore...its all about the new and improved you.  Don't ever be afraid to see the numbers b/c now its all progress...as long as you look and feel good your doin just fine!!  Keep it up!!

And not sure when I can get back to lifting...waiting to get an MRI.  Got some insurance issues to sort out though.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow DB, I havent read ur journal in a little while, but just assumed that the insurance issue would have been resolved by now! Im sorry the hear that! 


This morning, I feel "off cycle" for the first time!!! While on, not once did I have pain or DOMS in any way shape or form....I mean, imm. after a workout, the pumps would kill me, but the next day, it was like I didnt even train....NOT ANYMORE!!!! OMG, I did shoulders and traps yesterday and while my shoulders are not so bad, my traps are freaking killing me...

Does anyone know how much creatine can be used simply to help with recup., not with the intent of gaining weight?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Thanx to everyone for your support...I mean, not too often do you hear guyz telling a female that its kewl or awesome that she weighs almost 200 lbs!!lol Even Im having a difficult time hoping on the scale and seeing the digits..I have issues, must need therapy coz it scares me! I feel amazing, think I look good (no better than after a nice cut but still) until I step on that darn thing..its like it modifies my self image instantly!! Ill get past it, theres no way that a little piece of metal like that will keep ruling my life!!



Good attitude girl!  You look amazing and have come so far, you are very inspiring


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 10, 2005)

Thx velvet!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 10, 2005)

*Ouch!*

Well, If I ever wondered what its like to walk like a prison bitch, I know now!!
Its funny how on cycle I could practicaly never reach failure, or felt DOMS...
Last nite I did legs and OMGGGGGGGGGG, whithin like 1/2 hour after, I was sore as hell...My calves and hammies are the worst, and they got the most whooping too! this feels great!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Well, If I ever wondered what its like to walk like a prison bitch, I know now!!
> Its funny how on cycle I could practicaly never reach failure, or felt DOMS...
> Last nite I did legs and OMGGGGGGGGGG, whithin like 1/2 hour after, I was sore as hell...My calves and hammies are the worst, and they got the most whooping too! this feels great!


Haha welcome to our world now...now you need to love the pain.  My teacher always says..."train the brain for pain!"...I like that quote lol.

What do your w/o's look like...still keeping the higher volume even though your cycle is over with?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Haha welcome to our world now...now you need to love the pain. My teacher always says..."train the brain for pain!"...I like that quote lol.
> 
> What do your w/o's look like...still keeping the higher volume even though your cycle is over with?


ya, I almost forgot what it was like!!lol I love the pain, I missed it...While its not necessarely associated with growth, somehow, psychologicaly, I feel better ! 

My volume wasnt really high on cycle , bout 10 sets /bodypart, but loads were high. I have kept everythign the same(was expecting stranght losses, but its all good) and it will stay that way for another week...Then Ill lower weights and move into 12-10-8-6-10.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> ya, I almost forgot what it was like!!lol I love the pain, I missed it...While its not necessarely associated with growth, somehow, psychologicaly, I feel better !
> 
> My volume wasnt really high on cycle , bout 10 sets /bodypart, but loads were high. I have kept everythign the same(was expecting stranght losses, but its all good) and it will stay that way for another week...Then Ill lower weights and move into 12-10-8-6-10.


Yea even though DOMS doesn't mean you are growin it sure as hell feels good.

Sounds like a solid plan there...hope you keep all that strength you did awsome on this cycle.

Any more cycle's planned for the future?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea even though DOMS doesn't mean you are growin it sure as hell feels good.
> 
> Sounds like a solid plan there...hope you keep all that strength you did awsome on this cycle.
> 
> Any more cycle's planned for the future?


I sure hope so too!!! I said I wasnt gonna attempt major maxes, but Im curious to see if Ill be able to bench my max again in a few weeks...Might give it a shot!

Im prolly gonna do another M1t cycle down the road(Ive got enough for a few years!!lol), but right now Im doing a lot of studying, reading and learning as I am considering my 1st inject. cycle, perhaps in the fall.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Mar 10, 2005)

You're killing me.  Nice job sweety.  I am very proud of you. Now, cut some of that weight lardass.   I'm just starting a cut, (after the "bad week"), wanna join me when you are done PCT.. BTW, I usually lose my most weight PCT during the 3rd week. You're not done yet. Keep at it the way you know how.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I sure hope so too!!! I said I wasnt gonna attempt major maxes, but Im curious to see if Ill be able to bench my max again in a few weeks...Might give it a shot!
> 
> Im prolly gonna do another M1t cycle down the road(Ive got enough for a few years!!lol), but right now Im doing a lot of studying, reading and learning as I am considering my 1st inject. cycle, perhaps in the fall.



Yea 1rm's are fun every once in a while.

Damn startin the injectables already!  Watch out now gonna explode!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Best of wishes Crazy!!! Be sure to keep posting pics. You are amazing and a true inspiration


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 10, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> You're killing me. Nice job sweety. I am very proud of you. Now, cut some of that weight lardass.  I'm just starting a cut, (after the "bad week"), wanna join me when you are done PCT.. BTW, I usually lose my most weight PCT during the 3rd week. You're not done yet. Keep at it the way you know how.


But how!!? Aint I just sweet and kind all the time?? Btw, I prefer Fatass, lardass is so derogatory!lol

yep, Im keeping cals up and by the looks of things (as U can see in my gallery) Im gonna have a rather nice cut!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 10, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea 1rm's are fun every once in a while.
> 
> Damn startin the injectables already! Watch out now gonna explode!


Well almost, I rarely do 1rm...If I cant push it twice, it aint good enough for me! 

Im just thinking about the stress Im putting on my poor liver with orals!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Mar 10, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> But how!!? Aint I just sweet and kind all the time?? Btw, I prefer Fatass, lardass is so derogatory!lol
> 
> yep, Im keeping cals up and by the looks of things (as U can see in my gallery) Im gonna have a rather nice cut!




There is no doubt in my mind that you have a rather nice c,   oops sorry, misread that.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 10, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> There is no doubt in my mind that you have a rather nice c, oops sorry, misread that.


LOLOLOLOLOL DORK!!!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 10, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Well almost, I rarely do 1rm...If I cant push it twice, it aint good enough for me!
> 
> Im just thinking about the stress Im putting on my poor liver with orals!


LOL good motto to stick by

As long as you cycle em properly and stick to a clean diet as well as booz/drug free you should be fine,



			
				MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> There is no doubt in my mind that you have a rather nice c,   oops sorry, misread that.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

YOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO where the hell are ya????

Hows it goin?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> YOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO where the hell are ya????
> 
> Hows it goin?


 
Im here and there!! Actualy all over the palce lately!!! Had a busy week workwise, kept me on me toes!

Im good DB, how the heck have you been?? Havent read your journal (guilty!!), any news on that MRI and insurance ? Whats ur training like with the injury? Holding steady on da diet?

So PCT is now done, Ive kept 14 pounds, which I am satisfied with. Lowered bf coz there's no way I would have been at (only!!) 16 % after like 6-7 months of bulking!!lolol Looking at a first contest in November(which means I might consider chicken and PB for my cut!!lol)....And thats it!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

November? Cool Crazy, are ya gonna do it for sure? Best of Luck to ya!!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> November? Cool Crazy, are ya gonna do it for sure? Best of Luck to ya!!!


Not for sure yet!!!lol
Theres this contest aimed at 1st time competitors, in November. I posted a thread about it yesterday with pics of last year's top 2 in heavyweights, asking for opinions. Feedback seems positive, self confidence is the problem!! I mean, they are much smaller than I would ever be...Im still dealing with "fatso complex syndrome", but I really want to compete, it's a goal I never imagined I would set for myself when I aimed at "dropping a few pounds" almost 3 years ago. Im also scheduled for cosmetic surgery to my stomach and thighs in june so Im not sure Id have enough time , unsure of how to procede from here while keeping the surgery and time off in mind!!LOLOL Anyway, Im a basket case! Thanx for the encouragement!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Just seen your latest pic, WOW, dynamite transition!!! Will look for that thread. You have to do it, I think you look Incredible


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Just posted in that thread, but will do here also. I think it's VERY do-able for you Crazy!!! I say *GO FOR IT!!!* You will do excellent IMO, keep them pics rollin, I just can't get over your transformation. Very Inspirational


----------



## BritChick (Mar 20, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Not for sure yet!!!lol
> Theres this contest aimed at 1st time competitors, in November. I posted a thread about it yesterday with pics of last year's top 2 in heavyweights, asking for opinions. Feedback seems positive, self confidence is the problem!! I mean, they are much smaller than I would ever be...Im still dealing with "fatso complex syndrome", but I really want to compete, it's a goal I never imagined I would set for myself when I aimed at "dropping a few pounds" almost 3 years ago. Im also scheduled for cosmetic surgery to my stomach and thighs in june so Im not sure Id have enough time , unsure of how to procede from here while keeping the surgery and time off in mind!!LOLOL Anyway, Im a basket case! Thanx for the encouragement!



Hey crazy, you should definately try your hand at competing!!!
It's not easy letting go of past self images but you look fantastic and it's the natural next progression.  
After I lost some weight in 2004 that was when I decided to compete, I never told a soul until I was about 7 weeks out, I seriously doubted whether I could follow through with it, I'm so glad I did, reaching that goal made me feel on top of the world!!!
You can definately pull it off and you know there will be a ton of support here to cheer you along.
How long will you have to take off from training after your surgery?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 20, 2005)

Eh journal explains it in detail but no mri OR insurance yet.  Probably like another month before I get word on insurance.  I took the past week off b/c I've been sick and still feel the bug but I want to start training the ol legs again.  Diet is no where to be found.  Pretty much eating what ever the hell I want and dealing with it.  Put on alot of weight but I'm not worried about it.  I'll lose it like I always do.  Cheating makes me feel better and with dealing with this injury I need all the help I can get lol.  I watch my diet here and there and go for the salad or what ever when I feel it but otherwise just eating and getting what ever life has to give to the gimp.

Hell yea go for the comp!!  I def recomend it...I was told a few months ago don't think just do it.  I was in the best shape of my life a few months ago and would have gotten to my leanest bf ever had I not screwed my shoulder up and given up all hope.  I regret that and regret not carrying through with my dreams of competing this june like I had planned.  I think I would have done pretty good.

I say just go for it...work your hardest at it and achieve those goals.  Theres nothing better then that feeling and I know you know all about that.  Just kick it up a level and go that extra mile!!


----------



## simbh (Mar 22, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Not for sure yet!!!lol
> Theres this contest aimed at 1st time competitors, in November. I posted a thread about it yesterday with pics of last year's top 2 in heavyweights, asking for opinions. Feedback seems positive, self confidence is the problem!! I mean, they are much smaller than I would ever be...Im still dealing with "fatso complex syndrome", but I really want to compete, it's a goal I never imagined I would set for myself when I aimed at "dropping a few pounds" almost 3 years ago. Im also scheduled for cosmetic surgery to my stomach and thighs in june so Im not sure Id have enough time , unsure of how to procede from here while keeping the surgery and time off in mind!!LOLOL Anyway, Im a basket case! Thanx for the encouragement!


Avec ce que tu as accomplis jusqu'a maintenant , je suis certain que cet objectif est tres realist . Meme si tu n'es pas a 100% de ce que tu souhaiterais etre , je suis certain que tu te classerais tres bien dans une telle competition.

Peu importe si tu fais la competition , bonne chance


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Crazy, hows it goin? Did you hear that? There it is again................. that voice................... it's saying...................*GO FOR IT!!!*


----------

